# cannot mount: operation not permitted (filesystem not clean?)



## fluca1978 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all,

I've got another problem with an USB mass storage, formatted as ext2. When I attach the device the dmesg reports:


```
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Packard Bell Carbon 0000> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 121601C)
WARNING: R/W mount denied.  Filesystem is not clean - run fsck
```

Now I can mount the filesystem in read only, but this is quite strange since the disk has been cleanly unmounted from the linux box. Now, is it safe to execute fsck on it? And why is the system requiring an fsck while the linux box does not report any problem?


----------



## teckk (Nov 6, 2011)

http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_fsckext.htm
I think that you'll want to run e2fsck on it.

```
locate e2fsck
/usr/compat/linux/sbin/e2fsck
```

As for why it's complaining about an unclean dismount, I don't know. I've had NTFS volumes do the same thing.


----------

